# little mannerisms



## luway

Ciao a tutti 

Una coppia sta discutendo, lui la guarda e: "She was pursing her lips in the way that tickled him; he loved her little mannerisms."

"Stava contraendo le labbra nel modo che gli piaceva/lo divertiva; lui amava le/(quelle) sue piccole abitudini."

*mannerism*

 (personal habit) _peculiarità_, _caratteristica_


 spreg. (quirk) _posa_, _vezzo_

Escluderei _vezzi_ perché effettivamente si tratta più di qualcosa fatto sovrappensiero, non voluto. Non si tratta però certo nemmeno di _tic_. Ma mentre 'mannerisms' qui rende l'idea, tradurlo con "le sue _peculiarità/caratteristiche_" non mi pare funzioni altrettanto bene. Al contempo, non posso dire _gesti/gesticolare_ perché riguarda le labbra. Direi che nemmeno _atteggiamenti_ si adatta. Ecco che sono quindi arrivata ad _abitudini_, ma non mi soddisfa. Vi viene in mente altro che possa adattarsi meglio?


----------



## Blackman

_Particolarità? Piccole smorfie?_


----------



## Lorena1970

".....amava / adorava quei suoi piccoli vezzi"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Io sono d'accordo con Lore: forse perché non ho l'abitudine di connotare negativamente il sostantivo _vezzo_.

GS


----------



## london calling

Qui non credo sia spregiativo. Noi con _little mannerisms_ intendiamo tutto quello che in qualche modo identifica la persona, anzi FANNO la persona e che sono spesso in qualche modo naturali, fanno parte del personaggio, del suo modo di essere. Sono decisamente più _peculiarità_ che non _abitudini._ Spesso passano da padre/madre in figlio/a - quante volte ti è capitato di guardare un bambino piccolo che ha lo stesso modo di arricciare il nasino (dico per dire) della mamma?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Infatti, Lon.

_Peculiarità_ e _caratteristiche_ vanno altrettanto bene, secondo me. E poi c'è "modi", "tratti", ecc.
Il problema forse sorge quando dobbiamo fare armonizzare il sostantivo che abbiamo scelto con un aggettivo come "piccoli/e".

Un caro saluto.

GS


----------



## Odysseus54

Anch'io sono per "piccoli vezzi".


----------



## london calling

Ma_ vezzo_ non porta con sé l'idea di affettato, di un atteggiamento voluto? Non lo leggo così in inglese.


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> Ma_ vezzo_ non porta con sé l'idea di affettato, di un atteggiamento voluto? Non lo leggo così in inglese.




Non necessariamente, in generale.  Il Garzanti porta come primo significato :

_*1* abitudine, modo abituale di comportarsi: fare qualcosa per vezzo_

Etimologicamente, 'vezzo' deriva da 'vitium' , inteso come 'cattiva abitudine'.


Probabilmente ti stai riferendo al significato di 'moina, leziosaggine', che pero' non e' predominante, e non attivato da questo contesto.


----------



## luway

london calling said:


> Ma_ vezzo_ non porta con sé l'idea di affettato, di un atteggiamento voluto? Non lo leggo così in inglese.



Ciao a tutti e grazie per ogni intervento 

Anch'io _vezzo_ l'ho escluso in partenza perché per quanto mi riguarda l'ho sempre usato e sentito usare nell'accezione di cui parla l.c.
Ho controllato, certo, e letto che non è sempre detto sia tale, ma comunque viene specificato che spesso lo è. Quindi, per quanto qui risolverebbe facilmente il problema di traduzione, non vorrei utilizzarlo.
Altri suggerimenti erano buoni, ma inseriti nella frase non li sento funzionare: "Lui amava i suoi/le sue piccoli/e _modi/tratti/particolarità/peculiarità_." Io avevo pensato ad abitudini perché si usa dire ad esempio: "Quando disegna, ha l'abitudine di mordersi le labbra" => 'mordersi le labbra' = una sua _abitudine_, ma certo se trovassi qualcosa di più pertinente a queste 'cose' che vengono fatte senza affettazione né compiacimento né volontà/calcolo ne sarei lieta! 

nota: ecco le definizioni che ho trovato

*vezzo*
- Consuetudine, abitudine spesso leziosa e non gradevole
- Modo di agire abituale; abitudine, consuetudine: _lo dice così, per v._
- Vizio, modo di fare molesto o sconveniente: _ha il brutto v. di mangiarsi le unghie_

Se io sento dire 'far qualcosa per vezzo' associo immediatamente il fatto che vi è della leziosità, molto meno l'abitudinarietà, ma evidentemente non è così per tutti.


edit: Odysseus, leggo ora. Come spiegavo, anche per me è in realtà predominante il senso negativo e, leggendo ora la derivazione, sinceramente mi verrebbe da dire che un uso in senso positivo sia quasi improprio, per quanto evidentemente ormai riconosciuto e per molti chiaro...


----------



## london calling

Vista la definizione da freedictionary di _mannerism_ così come l'intendono qui:

*1. *A distinctive behavioral trait; an idiosyncrasy

rilancio: _piccole idiosincrasie_.

Possibile?


----------



## Odysseus54

luway said:


> edit: Odysseus, leggo ora. Come spiegavo, anche per me è in realtà predominante il senso negativo e, leggendo ora la derivazione, sinceramente mi verrebbe da dire che un uso in senso positivo sia quasi improprio, per quanto evidentemente ormai riconosciuto e per molti chiaro...




Mah - dal latino, una diecina di secoli di volgare ( almeno ) - direi che il tempo per una virata di senso c'e' tutto.  Quello che conta ora e' l'uso, e sinceramente, ne' dal mio sesto senso centroitaliano, ne' dai vocabolari, ne' dagli esempi che vedo in giro, mi pare che in 'vezzo' prevalga il senso negativo.  Pensa ai 'vezzi femminili'.

Oppure pensa all'aggettivo derivato 'vezzoso'.  Il Garzanti cita questi due versi ( Leopardi - Le Ricordanze )

_O primo entrar di giovinezza, o giorni
vezzosi, inenarrabili_ 

E se c'era uno che alle parole ci stava attento, e alle loro sfumature, era proprio Leopardi..


----------



## luway

london calling said:


> Vista la definizione da freedictionary di _mannerism_ così come l'intendono qui:
> 
> *1. *A distinctive behavioral trait; an idiosyncrasy
> 
> rilancio: _piccole idiosincrasie_.
> 
> Possibile?



Avevo visto quella definizione, sì, ma un'_idiosincrasia_ è una forma di patologia (viene definita 'avversione', immagino in senso lato vengano poi comunemente chiamate così le reazioni esteriori -gesti o altro).

*idiosincrasia*

(MED) Intolleranza propria di un organismo verso alcuni agenti esterni, quali medicinali o alimenti: avere i. per il chinino, per le fragole

estens. Avversione, ripugnanza, incompatibilità: _ha una vera e propria i. per la matematica; tra noi c'è una forte i._
- Avversione, insofferenza per qlcu. o qlco. SIN fobia: _i. per i rumori_


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> Vista la definizione da freedictionary di _mannerism_ così come l'intendono qui:
> 
> *1. *A distinctive behavioral trait; an idiosyncrasy
> 
> rilancio: _piccole idiosincrasie_.
> 
> Possibile?




Falso amico - in italiano 'idiosincrasia' ha un significato tutto diverso.


----------



## luway

Odysseus54 said:


> Mah - dal latino, una diecina di secoli di volgare ( almeno ) - direi che il tempo per una virata di senso c'e' tutto.  Quello che conta ora e' l'uso, e sinceramente, ne' dal mio sesto senso centroitaliano, ne' dai vocabolari, ne' dagli esempi che vedo in giro, mi pare che in 'vezzo' prevalga il senso negativo.  Pensa ai 'vezzi femminili'.
> 
> Oppure pensa all'aggettivo derivato 'vezzoso'.  Il Garzanti cita questi due versi ( Leopardi - Le Ricordanze )
> 
> _O primo entrar di giovinezza, o giorni
> vezzosi, inenarrabili_
> 
> E se c'era uno che alle parole ci stava attento, e alle loro sfumature, era proprio Leopardi..



Cosa devo dirti... il mio senso (che immagino sia nord-italiano) fa l'esatto contrario tuo. Mi dici 'vezzi femminili' e lo sento giudicante e negativo, mi parli di 'vezzoso' e immagino una persona che ama le artefazioni.

Ma, nonostante questo, non è che mi baserei solo su come lo intendo io, per la scelta nel caso specifico. Se fosse generalmente riconosciuto in accezione positiva, non importa che per me sia difficile crederci, lo userei. Non ne sono però sicura e quindi per ora non lo considero e cerco altro, se esiste 

Continuando a rifletterci, anche considerando che ne venga fatto un uso neutro o positivo, trovo comunque che _vezzo_ porti con sé l'idea che si tratta di un'abitudine in qualche modo voluta, non un 'fare' per lo più inconsapevole, come il mordersi le labbra o lo stirarle o l'arricciare il naso ecc. Ma non so se la mia è una visione limitata anche in questo.


----------



## Lorena1970

luway said:


> Se io sento dire 'far qualcosa per vezzo' associo immediatamente il fatto che vi è della leziosità, molto meno l'abitudinarietà, ma evidentemente non è così per tutti.



Per me un vezzo è una particolarità abitudinaria e voluta (fatta per scelta) propria di una persona e non qualcosa di lezioso.


----------



## luway

Lorena1970 said:


> Per me un vezzo è una particolarità abitudinaria e voluta (fatta per scelta) propria di una persona e non qualcosa di lezioso.



Ottimo, perché come dicevo poco fa il mio secondo dubbio sul poter usare 'vezzo' o meno era dato dal fatto di essere una cosa voluta/fatta per scelta. Non essendo questo il caso, qui, mi stai confermando che è meglio se trovo un altro termine o modo di esprimerlo.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao luway  
Non è proprio la soluzione ideale, ma cosa ne diresti di "piccole vezzosità"? Forse denota qualcosa di un po' più aggraziato e indefinito rispetto al semplice "vezzo"...
Per quanto riguarda le varie interpretazioni riguardo all'accezione più o meno positiva o negativa del termine "vezzo" mi sembra di intuire un ampio ventaglio di possibilità. Per curiosità vi trascrivo i cinque significati che riporta il DEZ (Dizionario Enciclopedico Zanichelli):

*vézzo* _s.m_. *1.* modo abituale e caratteristico di parlare, muoversi e sim. / Abitudine, vizio. *2.* Atto, gesto o parola che dimostra affetto, amore, tenerezza. *3.* _al pl. _Lezi, moine, smancerie. *4.* _al pl._ Atti, parole o gesti pieni di fascino, brio, grazia e sim. / Dote attrattiva. *5.* Ornamento composto di perle, chicchi di corallo, palline e sim. infilate una dopo l'altra, da portarsi al collo; monile.


----------



## Odysseus54

Lorena1970 said:


> Per me un vezzo è una particolarità abitudinaria e voluta (fatta per scelta) propria di una persona e non qualcosa di lezioso.




Il concetto di volontarieta' non mi pare necessario ne' prevalente.

Se dico :

" Bersani ha il vezzo di togliersi e mettersi gli occhiali quando parla in pubblico "

ti suona male o bene ? sto descrivendo un'abitudine volontaria o no ?


----------



## Alfry

Io sono per la traduzione di lorena1970, post #3.
Vezzo non ha necessariamente connotazione negativa.

Ciao


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> Il concetto di volontarieta' non mi pare necessario ne' prevalente. Secondo me  "vezzo" è usato sia in caso di volontarietà che in caso di reiterazione di un automatismo. Io uso vezzo ove ci sia volontà e "tic" ove ci sia automatismo "inconsapevole" o incontrollabile.
> 
> Se dico :
> 
> " Bersani ha il vezzo di togliersi e mettersi gli occhiali quando parla in pubblico " In questo caso il termine "vezzo" è utilizzato con una diversa accezione (anch'essa corretta) ovvero indica un automatismo acquisito piuttosto assimilabile a ciò che viene più volgarmente definito "tic".
> 
> ti suona male o bene ? Mi suona "politically correct", diciamo... sto descrivendo un'abitudine volontaria o no ? No, secondo me in questo caso non stai descrivendo un'abitudine volontaria, stai cortesemente sottolineando un gesto automatico che, infondo, è un tic, e in virtù del suo essere "tic" è diventato un gesto "distintivo" e "qualificante" così da poter essere definito un "vezzo" anche se l'uso di questo termine in questo caso suona un po' improprio. A questo proposito leggi qui sotto...



*mannerism *|ˈmanəˌrizəm|
noun
1 a habitual gesture or way of speaking or behaving; an idiosyncrasy : learning the great man's speeches and studying his mannerisms. in questo caso secondo me significa "vezzi" che implicano scelte.
• Psychiatry : an ordinary gesture or expression that becomes abnormal through exaggeration or repetition. Qui si tratta di tic
2 excessive or self-conscious use of a distinctive style in art, literature, or music : he seemed deliberately to be stripping his art of mannerism. qui significa "vezzo" nel senso di carattere distintivo voluto.
3 ( Mannerism) a style of 16th-century Italian art preceding the Baroque, characterized by unusual effects of scale, lighting, and perspective, and the use of bright, often lurid colors. It is particularly associated with the work of Pontormo, Vasari,and the later Michelangelo.

_she built an act around the mannerisms she'd picked up from her Jewish mother and Italian aunts_: idiosyncrasy, quirk, oddity, foible, trait, peculiarity, habit, characteristic, tic. anche in inglese ha lo stesso duplice significato


----------



## Blackman

Che bell'analisi, complimenti...

Condivido le perplessità della maggioranza. _Vezzi_ appare il termine più corretto eppure lascia uno strano sapore in bocca. A me però sembra che l'aggettivo _piccoli_ lo addolcisca parecchio, mitigandone la negatività che siamo abituati ad attribuirgli.



Lorena1970 said:


> *mannerism *|ˈmanəˌrizəm|
> noun
> 1 a habitual gesture or way of speaking or behaving; an idiosyncrasy : learning the great man's speeches and studying his mannerisms. in questo caso secondo me significa "vezzi" che implicano scelte.
> • Psychiatry : an ordinary gesture or expression that becomes abnormal through exaggeration or repetition. Qui si tratta di tic
> 2 excessive or self-conscious use of a distinctive style in art, literature, or music : he seemed deliberately to be stripping his art of mannerism. qui significa "vezzo" nel senso di carattere distintivo voluto.
> 3 ( Mannerism) a style of 16th-century Italian art preceding the Baroque, characterized by unusual effects of scale, lighting, and perspective, and the use of bright, often lurid colors. It is particularly associated with the work of Pontormo, Vasari,and the later Michelangelo.
> 
> _she built an act around the mannerisms she'd picked up from her Jewish mother and Italian aunts_: idiosyncrasy, quirk, oddity, foible, trait, peculiarity, habit, characteristic, tic. anche in inglese ha lo stesso duplice significato


----------



## luway

Blackman said:


> Che bell'analisi, complimenti...
> 
> Condivido le perplessità della maggioranza. _Vezzi_ appare il termine più corretto eppure lascia uno strano sapore in bocca. A me però sembra che l'aggettivo _piccoli_ lo addolcisca parecchio, mitigandone la negatività che siamo abituati ad attribuirgli.



Quoto Blackman, grazie a Lorena per l'analisi, ritornare su _mannerism_ era quello che mi ero ripromessa di fare oggi. Ringrazio nuovamente anche tutti gli altri per la condivisione di opinioni. Al di là che a me venga spontaneo leggere 'vezzo' in accezione negativa, quello che ho trovato interessante è il valutare il suo grado di ambiguità, quanto possa venire inteso in un senso o nell'altro, dato che l'unico interesse che ho è trovare un termine o un'espressione non fraintendibile.

Auguri per domani e per l'anno nuovo alle porte!


----------



## Odysseus54

Abbiamo fatto trenta, facciamo trentuno - se la preoccupazione e' un'eventuale ambiguita', mi pare che qui il contesto sia piuttosto chiaro : 

" amava i suoi piccoli vezzi "

Se 'vezzo' e' non tanto ambiguo quanto bivalente ( ammesso che lo sia ) , questa bivalenza e' potenziale, e il contesto attiva l'una o l'altra delle polarita' semantiche, non tutte e due allo stesso tempo.

Esempi :

" Amava i suoi piccoli vezzi "

" Odiava i suoi vezzi da prima donna "


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> Abbiamo fatto trenta, facciamo trentuno - se la preoccupazione e' un'eventuale ambiguita', mi pare che qui il contesto sia piuttosto chiaro :
> 
> " amava i suoi piccoli vezzi "
> 
> Se 'vezzo' e' non tanto ambiguo quanto bivalente ( ammesso che lo sia ) , questa bivalenza e' potenziale, e il contesto attiva l'una o l'altra delle polarita' semantiche, non tutte e due allo stesso tempo.
> 
> Esempi :
> 
> " Amava i suoi piccoli vezzi "
> 
> " Odiava i suoi vezzi da prima donna "





Riconfermo che "vezzo" in sé non implica nessuna accezione negativa.


----------



## london calling

Ok, se "vezzo" va bene per voi, va bene per me, ovviamente.

Però, vorrei sottolineare che nel contesto in cui abbiamo visto qui questo "vezzo" non è da leggersi come qualcosa di forzato, ma come una "idiosyncrasy" (in inglese**), una cosa che fa parte della persona, una cosa peculiare a quella persona, che identifica la persona: non si tratta di una scelta, ma di un modo d'essere, di fare:

** idiosyncrasy

*1. *A structural or behavioral characteristic peculiar to an individual or group.
*2. *A physiological or temperamental peculiarity.
*3. *An unusual individual reaction to food or a drug.

Punto 1.  - un caratteristica strutturale o comportamentale peculiare ad un individuo o ad un gruppo.


----------



## luway

Certo, il contesto aiuta. Eppure a mio avviso 'vezzo' _in sé_ ha comunque un rimando a 'cosa fatta con volontà' (per quanto anni di ripetizione di un gesto o quant'altro l'abbiano reso automatico). Invece, cose come mordersi le labbra o arricciare il naso mi parrebbe non vengano normalmente scelte, studiate, pensate, bensì nascono spontanee, attivate più dalle situazioni che non dall'abitudine. Ma come già detto non si tratta comunque di tic involontari.
Se in questo testo fosse stato detto che la persona si passò le mani fra i capelli, forse avrei scelto 'gesti', del tutto neutro; trattandosi invece di parti del volto, sono entrata in difficoltà (quando alziamo un sopracciglio, pensosi, o corrughiamo la fronte, non mi pare siano definibili 'gesti'). Di lì la mia ricerca di un'alternativa a 'vezzi'. Se poi non esiste, pace. 

ps: a proposito, per pura curiosità, voi direste "Aveva il vezzo di inarcare un sopracciglio/corrugare la fronte, quand'era sovrappensiero", nel caso la persona in questione non fosse per nulla consapevole di fare quel preciso movimento in determinate situazioni? Io no, anche in un caso del genere quel termine mi risulta inadeguato/improprio. Sapete, trovo davvero interessante non riuscire proprio a ritrovarmi in qualcosa che per alcuni di voi pare normale, dato che sarebbe plausibile pensare che più di 40 anni di esposizione alla lingua in regioni diverse e ambienti dei più vari dovrebbero avermi fatto incontrare quest'uso... mah. Comunque trovo bello sorprendersi!

edit: evidentemente scrivevo mentre l.c. postava


----------



## Odysseus54

luway said:


> ps: a proposito, per pura curiosità, voi direste "Aveva il vezzo di inarcare un sopracciglio/corrugare la fronte, quand'era sovrappensiero", nel caso la persona in questione non fosse per nulla consapevole di fare quel preciso movimento in determinate situazioni? Io no, anche in un caso del genere quel termine mi risulta inadeguato/improprio. Sapete, trovo davvero interessante non riuscire proprio a ritrovarmi in qualcosa che per alcuni di voi pare normale, dato che sarebbe plausibile pensare che più di 40 anni di esposizione alla lingua in regioni diverse e ambienti dei più vari dovrebbero avermi fatto incontrare quest'uso... mah.
> 
> edit: evidentemente scrivevo mentre l.c. postava




L'esempio che fai mi pare un uso naturalissimo e correttissimo della parola.


----------



## luway

Odysseus54 said:


> L'esempio che fai mi pare un uso naturalissimo e correttissimo della parola.



Grazie Odysseus


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Punto 1.  - un caratteristica strutturale o comportamentale peculiare ad un individuo o ad un gruppo.



Sì LC, ma a mio avviso questi comportamenti sono stati "scelti", non sono inconsapevoli. (non dovrebbe essere idios*y*ncrasy...?) Possono essere tradotti in italiano con "fissazioni", e questo termine ha spesso un'accezione negativa, mentre "vezzo" non ce l'ha.

idiosyncrasy |ˌidēəˈsi ng krəsē|
noun ( pl. -sies) (usu. idiosyncrasies)
a mode of behavior or way of thought peculiar to an individual : one of his little idiosyncrasies was always preferring to be in the car first.(OED)
"Una delle sue piccole fissazioni era entrare per primo/a nell'auto" il voler salire in auto per primo è comunque un atto volontario/consapevole e non un automatismo inconsapevole.


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Sì LC, ma a mio avviso questi comportamenti sono stati "scelti", non sono inconsapevoli. (non dovrebbe essere idios*y*ncrasy...?L'ho scritto bene in un primo momento, poi mi sono confusa con l'italiano! Adesso l'ho corretto.) Possono essere tradotti in italiano con "fissazioni", e questo termine ha spesso un'accezione negativa, mentre "vezzo" non ce l'ha. Può essere inteso così, ma non è così nel contesto che abbiamo qui, secondo me. Si tratta di un comportamento naturale, non di una fissazione o altro. Ognuno di noi ha di questi "mannerisms": la mimica, la gestualità, un modo di muovere la testa, di ridere, di fare una smorfia ecc. ecc.  che sono del tutto inconsapevoli.
> 
> idiosyncrasy |ˌidēəˈsi ng krəsē|
> noun ( pl. -sies) (usu. idiosyncrasies)
> a mode of behavior or way of thought peculiar to an individual : one of his little idiosyncrasies was always preferring to be in the car first.(OED)
> "Una delle sue piccole fissazioni era entrare per primo/a nell'auto" il voler salire in auto per primo è comunque un atto volontario/consapevole e non un automatismo inconsapevole.


----------



## Lorena1970

Io lo avevo inteso come un comportamento voluto, un'abitudine consapevolmente acquisita...


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Io lo avevo inteso come un comportamento voluto, un'abitudine consapevolmente acquisita...


Lo so, ed io dal mio primo post dico che credo si tratti di un comportamento non studiato.

Parlo di questo contesto, ovviamente. La mia impressione è che il "pursing of the lips" della protagonista sia del tutto spontaneo. E' ovvio che questi "mannerisms" possono anche essere voluti, da chi sente la necessità di atteggiarsi, per un motivo o per un altro . Da qui nasceva la mia perplessità sull'utilizzo di "vezzo" anziché di un ben più neutro (dal mio punto di vista)  "peculiarità", ma sbagliavo, visto che mi assicurate che "vezzo" può riferirsi anche ad un compoertamento spontaneo, naturale (e va bene così ragazzi, ci mancherebbe altro).


----------



## Lorena1970

Secondo me un vezzo (anche in questo contesto) è un'abitudine talmente consolidata da essere diventata un gesto spontaneo che comunque comunica una peculiarità personale. Parte comunque, alla radice, dal modo particolare di fare una cosa che potremmo anche definire " scelta consapevole" piuttosto che "volontà" (stiamo davvero spaccando il capello!). Ad esempio si può avere un particolare modo di appoggiare la penna sul tavolo che si ripete sempre uguale perché è collegato a un'iniziale particolare "fissazione" del soggetto che nel tempo ha perso la sua caratteristica di "fissazione" ed è diventata un "vezzo". Il gesto è diventato un automatismo tanto da poter essere identificato con la spontaneità.


----------



## luway

l.c. ha riassunto meglio di quanto sia riuscita a fare io finora quello che era il mio stesso dubbio. Grazie anche per questo


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Luw e tutti 

Personalmente trovo che London abbia ragione: provo a spiegarmi.

"Mannerism" significa "abitudine peculiare" quindi non si tratta solo ed esclusivamente di "vezzo" (abitudine, modo abituale), ma anche della peculiarità di tale vezzo: forse, Luw, potresti dire "le sue abituali peculiarità" o, meglio "i suoi peculiari vezzi" ? 

Un piccolo inciso: in psichiatria il manierismo identifica i comportamenti abitudinari che certe persone assumono, tic fisiologici per così dire.


----------



## luway

Ciao A.A. 

Sono d'accordo e infatti avevo già adocchiato 'peculiarità' in un post di l.c. 

Grazie e cari auguri di buon anno a te e tutti!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie, Luw  un Felicissimo Anno Nuovo anche a te ... a tutti!


----------

